# Coke Machine



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

Bobby Allisons 
1975 AMC Matador 'coke machine'.
just finished up in time for the fourth of july.


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

more pictures, I hope.


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

Chuck.


----------



## alex1485 (Feb 13, 2009)

very cool! i've only seen one amc matador in real life.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

nice build
alex, your not missing much!


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Nice Chuck! Glad to see you put something on the bench. It's been awhile.

As for Matadors, yeah, nobody was missing much, but you certainly don't see them now. I always thought they had a character all their own and it was always interesting to see the people driving them. Frugal for sure! LOL
Chris


----------



## aric (Jun 23, 2009)

I love AMC :thumbsup:


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

CJ TORINO......MOE, Here.......This is another one of your build's that I really like,, Got this same kit in my stash.....Bought two of them,,But built one right after I got them.....Gave it to a kid in the neighborhood who's dad was killed early on in Iraq,,He'd came over to the house a few times, selling stuff for school and saw me building it.....I knew he liked it,,cause he'd ask if I still had it in my case,, Everytime we ran into each other..........Good Kid,,,moved somewhere back next your way..............MOE.


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

Thanks Moe.
This was an off the wall build for me. dont usually build NASCAR anything.
but had this one in my stash pile, and had been staring at it for a long time. so........I decided to take a wack at it.
the tri-color paint was new to me. but it turned out okay.
nothing fancy, but hey.......................*it's a matador!*

thats a cool story about your version of this model and the boy who unfortunately lost his dad in the war. thanks for sharing.
as a veteran, I take stuff like that to heart.
Thanks,

Chuck.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

You always know what it one or your in these pictures CJ, that's for sure, that back drop is Un-mistakable,....lol.....Anyway, GREAT BUILD MAN, Killer detail,..So how many do you think you have on the shelf now through all these years of building I wonder,..Quirt a few I bet, I'M SURE...





*
Ian*


----------

